# stop wooden sliding doors being opened by cat



## tierra

I live in a rented apartment or would place some hooks on my bedroom closet sliding doors to keep them from opening them. 

I have a cat with severe PICA and don't want him eating my clothes. I've tried blocking the doors with objects, placing door stops under them, poles, etc. and they still can open them up.

Any easy, cheap ideas (disabled, not many tools and on SS) to keep the cats from opening the sliding doors?


----------



## Gadsden

Measure opening of each door from door edge to jamb
Go to a big box store and buy two 1/2" or larger wooden dowels
Have them cut to correct length. 
While you are there, buy some rubber tips to fit over the ends
Install between jambs and doors
You probably need to cut them 1/4" or so shorter so after you install tips they fit snugly.
Good luck!


----------



## tierra

Thanks, but wooden dowels were the first thing I thought of and they're not so cheap any more and they were very snug. However, the cats were able to get them out quickly. The door stoppers were also rubber to try to make them cling better and that and didn't work. Strong and smart and tenacious cats - was easer and quicker for them than me to get them out.


----------



## SABL

Maybe you can find Buy KidCo Sliding Closet Door Lock (Pack of 2) in your area. They may work and are inexpensive.


----------



## tierra

Thanks - I'll look for them the next time I'm at BBB


----------

